# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Historia 6 - Greqia e Lashtë deri në Vlorë

## Hyllien

*Skandali me tekstin e historisë: Greqia deri në Vlorë*

Lindita Cela
02-09-2007


Harta e Greqise se lashte sipas Papajanit dhe Nishkut. Zona Me ngjyre jeshile qe tregon Greqine perfundon ne Vlore. Nje skandal i vertete nga MASH.
Teksti i Papajanit dhe Nishkut i miratuar nga MASH për "Historinë 6" , i vendos kufijtë e Greqisë së Lashtë në Gjirin e Vlorës. Neritan Ceka: Një hartë e tillë nuk është korrekte dhe nuk përputhet me të vërtetën shkencore

Një hartë që u "jep të drejtë" nacionalistëve grekë që kërkojnë ende Epirin e Veriut, është tashmë e publikuar në mënyrë të çuditshme në tekstin shkollor shqiptar të klasës së 6. Nëse të gjithë në Shqipëri deri tani kemi mësuar se kufijtë e Greqisë së Lashtë shtriheshin deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë, aty ku fillonte Epiri apo kufijtë e fisitThesprotët, njëri prej teksteve alternative të historisë së botës së lashtë për klasën e 6, ka marrë përsipër të na e mësojë ndryshe. Në tekstin e punuar nga Adrian Papajani dhe Agron Nishku, i dalë dje në tezgat e shitjes dhe i miratuar nga Ministria e Arsimit, kufijtë e Greqisë së Lashtë shtrihen deri në Gjirin e Vlorësdhe në Lindje deri në Prespë, duke fshirë nga harta Thesprotët, Molosët dhe Kaonët. E njëjta hartë paraqitet krejt ndryshe në dy librat e tjerë, pjesë e alternativës për të zgjedhur dhe që e vendosin kufijtë në atë që njihet si gjiri i Ambrakisë. Arkeologu dhe studiuesi i njohur Neritan Ceka, e cilëson këtë hartë si "jokorrekte historikisht", ndërsa theksoi se nuk mund të komentonte arsyet e publikimit të këtij libri me këtë version harte. "Harta e Greqisë së Lashtë ashtu siç pranohet nga studiuesit, por edhe nga autorët e lashtë në veri përfundon në Gjirin e Ambrakisë dhe pas kësaj fillon Epiri",- sqaron Ceka. Ndërkohë kundërshti ka edhe vetë brenda të njëjtit libër, pasi në hartën që paraqet Shtetin e Epirit në faqen 80, kufiri i këtij të fundit dhe fiseve ilire që e përbëjnë vendoset në gjirin e Ambrakisë.

Harta

Ajo ndodhet në faqen 42 të librit të historisë se punuar nga Papajani dhe Nishku, por as në të as në tekst nuk sqarohet gjeografikisht se çfarë përfaqëson ajo, duke u mjaftuar me diciturën "Greqia e Lashtë", e cila përfshin brenda vetes Maqedoninë e Lashtë dhe gjithashtu edhe Epirin dhe fiset e tij. Sigurisht kufijtë e lashtësisë nuk kanë ndonjë rëndësi tjetër, përveç asaj të studimit dhe të historisë, por nëse brenda një libri një nxënësi i serviren dy harta të ndryshme, se duhet mësuar nga këto të dyja mbetet enigmë. Harta e faqes 42, në kapitullin për Lindjen e Qytetërimit Helen, i shtrin kufijtë e këtij të fundit deri në liqenin e Prespës në Lindje dhe në gjirin e Vlorës në Jug, duke përfshirë edhe krahina të lashta që deri tani janë mësuar në histori si të ndryshme nga ky qytetërim. Nuk dihet nëse vendosja e kësaj harte e ndryshme nga hartat e tjera të librit, është bërë gabimisht apo është arsyetuar si e drejtë nga hartuesit e tekstit, me të cilët nuk mundëm të kontaktojmë gjatë ditës së djeshme. Nuk dihet as se si kjo hartë ka kaluar pa u vënë re në duart e Komisionit të Ministrisë së Arsimit të ngritur enkas për shqyrtimin e teksteve, por tashmë ajo ndodhet në tezga si një nga librat alternativë të historisë për klasat e 6-a.

Problemet

"Ky është një version jo korrekt dhe jo i vërtetë shkencor",- thotë arkeologu dhe studiuesi Neritan Ceka, ndërsa shpjegon se nuk mund të komentojë arsyet e këtij botimi.Sipas tij, ky mund të jetë një gabim, ose diçka në "vazhdën e atyre teorive provokative që janë hedhur disa herë", por për këtë duheshin pyetur autorët ose Ministria e Arsimit.Qoftë ose jo gabim, harta të lë përshtypjen e vendosjes në tekstet shkollore të kufijve të atij që grupet "nacionaliste" greke e quajnë "Vorio Epir" (Epiri i Veriut) dhe që përfshin brenda tij një pjesë të mirë të Jugut të Shqipërisë. Ceka thotë se kjo hartë nuk mund të merret si shkencore. Sipas tij, qoftë për studiuesit e sotëm, qoftë për historianët e lashtësisë, Epiri nuk mund të konsiderohet dhe përfshihet në të njëjtën hartë me Greqinë e Lashtë. "Epiri nga të gjithë studiuesit shënohet veç në hartë dhe historianët e lashtë grekë i quajnë banorët e tij barbarë (jo grekë), po ashtu veprohet edhe për Maqedoninë. Nga ana tjetër, duhet pasur parasysh se nuk kemi pasur një shtet grek, por disa qytete-shtete që shënohen si Greqi e Lashtë, për shkak të ngjashmërisë kulturore, mënyrës së organizimit të jetës e të tjera, por kufiri i tyre Verior në hartë është Gjiri i Ambrakisë, pasi më tej shënohet Epiri",- sqaron Ceka, një prej arkeologëve më të njohur shqiptarë dhe botues i disa librave sidomos në mbrojtjen e vijueshmërisë iliro-shqiptare. Ai sqaron se cilado qoftë arsyeja e përfshirjes së saj në tekstin shkollor, harta në fjalë "Nuk përputhet me të vërtetën historike".

Tekstet

Dy versionet e tjera të historisë

Në të dy librat e tjerë gjendet harta që paraqet qytetërimin grek dhe fushën e ndikimit të tij, por në të dy tekstet hartat përfundojnë në Gjirin e Ambrakisë, duke shënuar me ngjyrë të veçantë dhe përmendur edhe tre ngulimet e hershme koloniale greke në Iliri. Këto tekste njëri punimi i Tomi Treskës dhe Menduh Dërgutit dhe tjetri i Profesor Vilson Kurit veçojnë atë që mund të quhej si Greqi e Lashtë, qoftë nga Epiri qoftë nga Maqedoni dhe kufiri i saj i fundëm verior është Ambrakia. Të tre librat janë të ngjashëm në përcaktimin e fiseve Ilire që përbënin Epirin dhe duket se nuk kanë më tej diferenca të tjera, veç mënyrës së formulimit të tekstit apo rëndësisë që i kanë dhënë njërës apo tjetrës pjesë të historisë së lashtë deri në Mesjetë.

Libri

Serviren tre harta të ndryshme

Libri në fjalë i punuar nga Prof.As.Dr Adrian Papajani dhe Prof.As.Dr Agron Nishku, që prej ditës së djeshme, ndodhet në libraritë si një nga tekstet alternative që mund të zgjedhin shkollat 8-vjeçare për të kryer mësimin e historisë. Ai është pjesë e lëndës që jepet në klasën e 6-shtë dhe ka 152 faqe. E vetmja paqartësi e tekstit duket se është harta, e cila përsëritet ndryshe në dy faqe të tjera, njëra paraprirëse ku shënohen territoret e fiseve Ilire, e cila e shënon këtë pjesë si Epir dhe tjetra pas hartës në fjalë, ku shënohen fiset ilire të Epirit.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Nuk po e marr mundimin ta lexoj fare.E mora vesh nga titulli.
Zananë o Muço zananë, 
Me oping e shkel dynjanë, 
Se dhëntë e tua vanë..!
Pa më thuaj njëçikë more,thon gjë për Tepelenë???
E kan harruar thirrjen e të parve të tyre këta grekët e sotëm?

 "Le të ketë Shqipëri.
Po të mos ketë Labëri!"
Do jua japim në dorë opingat,mos u mërzit.Atyre dhe ca sahanlëpirësve.*

----------


## BARAT

_Halim Xhelo, 1920:_ 
*Vlora u kthye në "Termopilet" e Shqipërisë*

E kthyen njehere karvanin nga rruga, ateher kur Himara bente "rremuje minoritare". I mbushen makinat me bomba vlonjatet dhe do ia tregonin mire Billanove dhe atij cubit qe erdhi e iku brenda nates sa per te dale ne TV duke uleritur "Shqiperia Alkaeda". Ta krujane si te duan e kur te duan per te marre Shqiperine.
ZORRET TONA JANE CELIK.
Mire legenat greke po dalin dhe legenat shqiptare me te terbuar se injornatet e mykur bizantine.

----------


## Borix

Mire politikanet ne krye te MASH qe kane diploma ne fushen e Injorances, por keta jane ata ekspertet qe do te rishqyrtojne historine sipas Krye-injorantit?

----------


## eri12ing

Po pikerisht per dicka te ngjashme hapa nje teme qepare por qe nuk e di pse por keta te forumit e fshine si teme?!
E kisha fjalen per fenomenin e fundit ate te shitjes se identitetit kombetar te shqipetareve tek greku per ca para te qelbura.Pikerisht kjo do ta sjelle heret a vone kufirin ne vlore.
Ndoshta vura pikat mbi i dhe nuk duhej,perseri nuk kuptoj me cqellim u hoq ajo teme?!

----------


## mondishall

Edhe behet alarmant problemi edhe mbahet sehir nga shkruesja Lindita Cela, sikur perpiluesit e hartes jane nga ndonje tjeter planet. Pa lidhu direkt me ta dhe pyeti vence per kete lloj harte. Nuk eshte thjesht as gabim, as lajthitje, por nje harte, sado e vjeter qofte per kohen e saj. Po u lane gjerat pas te vjelash, mjer ne per c'do na shohin syte dhe degjojne veshet ne vazhdim, pastaj!

----------


## flory80

Ky nuk eshte nje gabim rastesie por eshte pergatitur me shume kujdes dhe per kete duhet te ndeshkohen fajtoret. Kjo eshte skandaloze edhe e papranueshme qe tekstet e shkolles nuk kontrollohen nga ministria e arsimit. Aq me teper ato te historise. Nuk e di por kjo eshte shokuse edhe nuk e di se si kan arritur Greket deri ketu.
A ka ndonje Shqiptar qe punon ne administraten shteterore apo jane te gjithe te shitur tek Greket? 
Zoti na ruajt po kjo eshte cmenduri

----------


## 2043

Lerini pallavrat dhe elokuencen tuaj dipllomatike.
Ky eshte provokacion dhe ata qe e bene duhet te pergjigjen se jane me siguri te paguar per kete pune dhe nuk e bene pa vetdije.
Le te shkruante dikush nje harte  ne kibrat shkollore greke ku kufiri i Shqiperise se Lashte te ishte ne Janine apo ne Patra dhe te shikonit se cdo i kishin bere greket (dhe me te drejten e tyre ne fakt)
Po ne nuk kemi te drejte tu nxime jeten ketyre antishqiptareve, ketyre qenerve te paguar qe marin rrogat nga taksat tona per te na shkateruar sa te munden?

----------


## Kreksi

Po mirë, shtrohet pytja; ku ishin kta akademiket shqiptar dhe ministria e arsimit, pse e lejuan kete liber te botohet ? 
A thue mos kete deshi te thot Berisha paar ca ditesh se do e shkruajm historine shqiptare ndryshe ?
pe ndryshe u pa puna, atao libra duhet te perfundojne ne zjarre sa me shpejte se perndryshe do demisionoje ministri i arsimit bashke me kryeministrin, ky eshte skandal ore !!!
Do ti dergojmi nje peticion menjehere ministrit§

----------


## Dolcezza

Keta jane komplet budallalliqe te nxjerra nga njerez me semundje mendore.
Kur na vika puna per te na quajtur rracen tone, gjakun tone greke...s'paska dyshime. Ndersa kur ne japim fakte qe cfare eshte e jona, eshte e jona...dhe madje cfare eshte e jona nuk i perket atyre qe u perket sot...na quhen mendime nacionaliste pavlere. Na marrshin te keqen keta gjarperinj.

----------


## Albo

Ne fakt, shkrime te tilla provokuese ne gazeten e nje minoritari grek nga Qeparoi, si ajo Shekulli, deshmojne tre gjera:

1. Propaganden provokuese dashakeqe te gazetes qe shtremberon cdo gje per hir te provokimit te emocioneve te rruges shqiptare.

2. Injorancen historike te shqiptare qe reagojne ndaj ketij lajmi duke u bere pre e tij.

3. Sa te pambrojtur jane historianet shqiptare perballe injorances historike te mediave shqiptare qe shitet per patriotizem.

Tani per te sqaruar ata qe nuk e kane haberin nga historia:

Po flasim per "Greqine e Lashte" qe nuk eshte nje emertim etnik apo shteteror, eshte nje emertim QYTETERIMI qe shtrihet ne siperfaqe dhe ne popuj te tjere, jo vetem ne ate grek. 

Se dyti, cdo shqiptar me nje mendje te shendoshe duhet ti behet qejfi qe populli shqiptar ka qene pjese integrale e qyteterimit te lashte grek, qyteterim qe lulezoi ne Athine ashtu sic lulezoi edhe ne kolonite iliro-greke ne Apolloni, Bylis e nje dyzine tjeter qytetesh te lashta shqiptare rrenojat e se cilave jane ne kembe edhe sot e kesaj dite pas plot 3000 vjetesh.

Mua me vjen keq vetem per ata historianet shqiptare qe kane shkruajtur ato libra, te cilet sot e gjejne veten nen sulmin e injorances se mediave dhe rruges shqiptare. Dhe me e bukura eshte se sulmet per "tradheti kombetare" vijne nga nje minoritar grek, bashkefshatar i "Xhorxh Tenet" nga fshati Qeparo i Himares.

Behuni te duruar te dashur historiane, ky eshte cmimi i injorances historike tek shqiptaret qe e ka paguar, po e paguan dhe do ta paguaje inteligjenca shqiptare.

Albo

----------


## flory80

Albo une do te thosha se ti ke nje tendence te kundershtosh cdo postim ketu ne forum. Ti ke nje koment per cdo postim edhe kete e ben sepse ke shpirtin e kundershtimit edhe kur ne vetvete je i bindur se po kundershton dicka te drejte.
Ti thuaj se nuk eshte ndonje hata qe ne librat e historise vogelushet Shqiptare te mesojne se harta e Greqise na paska qene deri ne Vlore. Kjo me pretendimin se ketu behet fjale per nje qyteterim. Ti e di shume mire qe qyteterimi helen (jo Grek) nuk i kishte kufijte ne Vlore por shume shume larg ne veri, ndersa ne lindje shkonte deri ne Indi. Ketu behet fjale per kufijte e Greqise se Lashte dhe kufijte kane qene shume me ne Jug se sa Vlora dhe ti e di kete. Ai ishte nje qyteterim qe la ndikimin e tij ne fiset Ilire ashtu sic la edhe qyteterimi Romak apo ashtu sic la ndikimin e tij edhe qyteterimi Osman
Ketu behet fjale per kufinj edhe kjo eshte e papranueshme per ne Shqiptaret. Madje eshte nje katastrofe historike qe une do thosha se hartuesit e ketij teksti, gjithashtu ekspertet e Ministrise se Arsimit dhe Akademise se Shkencave duhet te mbajne pergjegjesi penale per kete gafe. Te denohen me burg qe te tilla gjera te mos ndodhin me ne te ardhmen

----------


## XH.GASHI

Ne nje ode  perplot burra ,biseda ishte shum interesante ne nje moment perjashta ndegjohen krisma sa qe e penguan edhe biseden ne ode.
 Burrat filluan te brengosen se qka ndodhi u degjuan edhe klithma shum afer pra u nderpre biseda  por djali i zotit te shtepis qe dul me pare te shiqoj se ç krisi hyri ne ode dhe po u drejtohet burrave  qe e shiqonin me ngulm ,vesh hapur . 

VAZHDONI MOS E NDERPRITNI BISEDEN   .

Po  nje ze pyeti qka  krisi kjo pushk ?, kush psoj!

VAZHDONI VAZHDONI  SEN  SU BE VETEM E VRAN BABEN.......................


THONE POPULLI ESHTE KOPE  !


KUSH PO I  PRIN GOMARI  APO LUANI !

PAMVARSISHT SE  CILI I PRIN PRAP POPULLI MBETET KOPE .


Shqiptaret jan be qingja  !!!


GREKU I LASHT !!!!!!!!!!  GREKU I RI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


                      GREKU     I   M...T

----------


## BARAT

Kjo eshte harta ne fjale. 
Libri eshte urdheruar te hiqet nga qarkullimi.

----------


## Cimo

Ministria e Arsimit hesht për gabimin në librin "Historia 6". Drejtori i Muzeut, Meta: Turp që nuk është korrigjuar nga Bordi i Miratimit të Teksteve

Skandali me njërin prej teksteve shkollore të historisë së klasës IV ku kufijtë e shtetit të lashtë grek shtrihen deri në Vlorë ka lënë në heshtje drejtuesit e Ministrisë së Arsimit. Ndërkohë që pjesëtarët e grupit të punës që kanë marrë në pjesë në Bordin e Miratimit të Teksteve (BOMIT) kanë pranuar gabimin e bërë. Ndërkohë që një tjetër fakt ka dalë në dritë pas polemikave që ka hapur kjo çështje. Vlerësuesit e përzgjedhur nga ana e Ministrisë së Arsimit për tekstet shkollore që hidhen në treg nga shtëpi të ndryshme botimi kanë mundësi që të verifikojnë vetëm 30 për qind të tyre. Beqir Meta, historian dhe njëkohësisht anëtar i Bordit të Miratimit të Teksteve pohon se ata kanë mundësi që të ngrenë vlerësime vetëm mbi bocetet, që shtëpitë botuese konkurruese sjellin pranë institucionit qendror të arsimit. Ndërkohë që në këto bocete tekstet shkollore nuk janë të plota, por përmbajtja e tyre është e limituar vetëm në 30 për qind të volumit në total.

Këtë vit, Ministria e Arsimit konsideroi si një arritje të sajën reformën e altertekstit ose thënë ndryshe botimin e disa teksteve alternative shkollore, ku çdo institucion shkollor ka të drejtë të bëjë një përzgjedhje për nxënësit që arsimon.

Kështu, përfaqësuesit zyrtarë të Ministrisë së Arsimit vetëm pak kohë më parë bënë të ditur se Bordi i Miratimit të Teksteve (BOMIT) përfundoi miratimin e ofertave të paraqitura, nga shtëpitë botuese. Vlerësimi i këtyre teksteve shkollore mësohet se u krye në bazë të disa linjave kryesore e pikërisht kurrikulës zyrtare, cilësive teknike, çmimit, anës gjuhësore dhe shkencore. Ky proces vlerësimi për tekstet shkollore të ofruara nga shtëpi të ndryshme botimi u realizua nga 250 mësues, profesorë dhe gjuhëtarë. Një gjë e tillë bëri që për vitin shkollor 2007-2008 do të jenë prezent në tregun shkollor 155 tekste alternative nga 23 tekste, që u miratuan vitin e kaluar, që ishte edhe viti i parë i Altertekstit. Kanë qenë plot 28 shtëpi botuese ato që paraqitën 234 tekste dhe prej tyre u miratuan 130 tekste në total. Por duket se këtij volumi të madh botimesh nuk i kanë shpëtuar gabimet. Sipas historianit Beqir Meta, është turp që Bordit të Miratimit të Teksteve ti ketë kaluar një gabim i tillë. Por, kjo ka ndodhur dhe pikërisht me "gabimin" e një harte që tregon se ku na kanë ndarë dhe bashkuar kufijtë me fqinjët tanë, të cilët sipas historianëve korrektë në këtë periudhë të lashtësisë për hir të së vërtetës nuk kanë pasur formën e një shteti, por të disa qytet-shteteve me tipare dhe karakteristika të ngjashme e të përafërta me njëri-tjetrin.

E ndërsa tashmë ky "gabim" historik i shkruar nga persona që mbajnë edhe titullin profesorë të historisë ka marrë përmasa publike Ministria e Arsimit duket se ka gjetur një zgjidhje të mesme. Burime pranë këtij institucioni pohojnë se e vetmja zgjidhje që mund ti jepet këtij problemi është porosia për të gjitha shkollat 9-vjeçare në vend që ta pezullojnë këtë libër nga përzgjedhja për nxënësit e tyre. Duke lënë kështu të humbur shtëpinë botuese "Ideart" dhe bashkautorët e tekstit, profesorët Agron Nishku dhe Adrian Papajani.

gazeta-shqip.com

----------


## BARAT

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PJESE NGA NJE PUNIM  I INSTITUTIT TE STUDIMEVE STRATEGJIKE TE USHTRISE AMERIKANE (viti 1995), KU PERPIQET TE ANALIZOHET GJENDJA NE BALLKAN DHE FAKTORET QE E KUSHTEZOJNE REALITETIN BALLKANIK*

In sum, according to the noted European historian
Carlton J. H. Hayes, "If before 1878 the ‘Eastern Question'
concerned one ‘sick man', after 1878 it involved a half-dozen
maniacs. For the Congress of Berlin drove the Balkan peoples
mad."
Little time elapsed before the first sparks flew. *An
unsuccessful revolt racked Albania in 1880, and in 1881 the
Ottomans ceded Epirus (with its largely Albanian population) (see
Map 3) to Greece, further agitating Albanian nationalists and
raising Albania to the international stage.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Qe Epiri eshte historikish shqiptar, nuk vihet ne dyshim nga askush, pervec Karaxhafereve dhe Billanove shqiptare & CO. Pra, eshte diskutim i kote qe te merresh me provimin e dickaje te tille qe dhe vete historianet greke e pranojne qe  etnikisht epiri ka qene SHQIPTAR (realisht nuk eshte me vetem ne pjeset e spastruara nga "qytetaria" e Zerves dhe "heleneve").
Historia nuk fillon me greket, por fillon me pellazget, me doret ilire qe ishin nje vale perteritje per "Greqine e lashte", ashtu sic ishite vala tjeter ne mesjete, ku arbënit (arvanit, per ata qe nuk shqiptojne dot gluhen tënë)...e pra tere keto vale jane ato qe e mbajten "qytetrimin grek". 
Sa per ndikim qe flet ndonjeri ketu, edhe ne Britani ka rrenoja tempujsh latine, ka edhe mure, ka edhe fortes...po nuk dalin italianet te thone qe britaniket jane italiane (sepse jo te gjithe jane me logjike bizantine).

Po Iliria e lashte ku i ka rrenjet?
Po Leka i Math pse nuk jepet si ilir ne tekstet greke?
Po Pirro burrin pse e bastardizojne dhe e fusin ne seren e atyre qe nuk dinin te luftonin, ne seren e grekeve (sepse nga 100 e ca kapedane 95 ishin shqiptare ne rev. grek)
Po Çameria kjo plage kombetare, pse nuk njihet nga "qyteterimi grek", Pse nuk shkruajne per andartet qe vrane rreth 30000 njerez ne Shqiperi (sa per info keta te fundit hyjne ne altarin e heronjve greke)

Pra ka shume pika te erreta e antishqiptare qe Papajani, do bente mire te mos i ngaterronte duke dhene harta me karakter te theksuar antishqiptar, e akoma me keq, JO TE VERTETA.

Fakti qe reaguan historiane shqiptare te njohur dhe qe libri u hoq nga qarkullimi tregon edhe njeher tjeter se "Lumi fle, po greku jo". 




> Se dyti, *cdo shqiptar me nje mendje te shendoshe duhet ti behet qejfi qe populli shqiptar ka qene pjese integrale e qyteterimit te lashte grek*, qyteterim qe lulezoi ne Athine ashtu sic lulezoi edhe ne *kolonite iliro-greke* ne Apolloni, Bylis e nje dyzine tjeter qytetesh te lashta shqiptare rrenojat e se cilave jane ne kembe edhe sot e kesaj dite pas plot 3000 vjetesh.


A ke degjuar ndonjeher or ti, per luften qe u be per te cliruar Durresin nga kolonizuesit greke??!!
Qe kur e deri kur, te kolonizuarit (lexo te pushtuarit) duhet te falenderojne vrasesit e tyre?!
Ndoshta ti ke koncept tjeter per shqiptarine...goxha tjeter

Koci Kokedhima nuk eshte minoritar grek. Ai eshte degjenerate shqiptare, ashtu si dhe Teneti. Qeparo e Himare, shqiptare kane qene, jane e do jene.

----------


## drity

> Ne fakt, shkrime te tilla provokuese ne gazeten e nje minoritari grek nga Qeparoi, si ajo Shekulli, deshmojne tre gjera:


Nese deri dje kemi menduar se minoritaret grek e kane origjinen nga greqia, kjo fjali sherben per te na vene ne dijeni qe ka dhe minoritare grek me *origjine* nga Qeparoi. Per tu siguruar qe do ta mbani mend, do tua perserisim perseri andej nga fundi i shkrimit.




> 1. Propaganden provokuese dashakeqe te gazetes qe shtremberon cdo gje per hir te provokimit te emocioneve te rruges shqiptare.


Fatkeqesisht nuk mund ta argumentojme, por perseri duhet te na besoni.





> 2. Injorancen historike te shqiptare qe reagojne ndaj ketij lajmi duke u bere pre e tij.


Perseri akuza pa baze. Zbardhje truri.




> 3. Sa te pambrojtur jane historianet shqiptare perballe injorances historike te mediave shqiptare qe shitet per patriotizem.


Historiane, apo *as*istent historiane? _Prof.As.Dr Adrian Papajani dhe Prof.As.Dr Agron Nishku_




> Tani per te sqaruar ata qe nuk e kane haberin nga historia:


Ketu e kemi llafin per Neritan Ceken.




> Po flasim per "Greqine e Lashte" qe nuk eshte nje emertim etnik apo shteteror, eshte nje emertim QYTETERIMI qe shtrihet ne siperfaqe dhe ne popuj te tjere, jo vetem ne ate grek.


Pra greqia (çfardo qofte ajo), ka qene me e madhe nga ç'mendojme ne sot.




> Se dyti, cdo shqiptar me nje mendje te shendoshe duhet ti behet qejfi qe populli shqiptar ka qene pjese integrale e qyteterimit te lashte grek.


Pra, po nuk ishe ne te njejten mendje, nuk ke mendje te shendoshe, te dhjamur dmth.




> Mua me vjen keq vetem per ata historianet shqiptare qe kane shkruajtur ato libra, te cilet sot e gjejne veten nen sulmin e injorances se mediave dhe rruges shqiptare.


Perseri i referohemi asistent profesoreve. Neritan Ceka eshte i pa denje te permendet megjithse ka nje eksperience pothuajse 50 vjeçare.




> Dhe me e bukura eshte se sulmet per "tradheti kombetare" vijne nga nje minoritar grek, bashkefshatar i "Xhorxh Tenet" nga fshati Qeparo i Himares.


 Siç ju premtuar dhe me siper, po ju perserisim se ne Qeparo ka minoritare grek, dhe jo vetem nje, por dy, ka disa -> ka shume -> jane shumica.




> Behuni te duruar te dashur historiane, ky eshte cmimi i injorances historike tek shqiptaret qe e ka paguar, po e paguan dhe do ta paguaje inteligjenca shqiptare.


Ketu po ju veme ne dijeni per disa plane, qe vetem ne i dime.

----------


## eris1979

> Ne fakt, shkrime te tilla provokuese ne gazeten e nje minoritari grek nga Qeparoi, si ajo Shekulli, deshmojne tre gjera:
> 
> 1. Propaganden provokuese dashakeqe te gazetes qe shtremberon cdo gje per hir te provokimit te emocioneve te rruges shqiptare.
> 
> 2. Injorancen historike te shqiptare qe reagojne ndaj ketij lajmi duke u bere pre e tij.
> 
> 3. Sa te pambrojtur jane historianet shqiptare perballe injorances historike te mediave shqiptare qe shitet per patriotizem.
> 
> Tani per te sqaruar ata qe nuk e kane haberin nga historia:
> ...


O Zot!
Nuk ka minoritare greke ne Qeparo o njerez! Thjesht nuk ka! Nuk ka mor burre i dheut! Dhe perseri nuk ka! Lexojeni vetem pak historine e ketij fshati te tejmbushur me nacionaliste shqiptare dhe thirrini mendjes!

Kenge per Kapedanin e Kapedaneve, Sokrat Leka Qeparotasi

1) 
Ulu mal e dil, moj hene,
te shoç kapedanet tene;
Sokrat Leke pall' ergjende,
Qe na ka nderuar vende.

2)
Na erdhen trimat e Bregut,
Te luftojne per Vatane,
Per xhelepe, per nizame,
Corraj, me Foto Kopale,
Qeparo, me Gjike Thanasne,
Dhe me kapedan Sokrane.
Te gjithe trimat me palle,
Erdhen e zune Picare.
Atje lidhen kuvende,
Te arra, me dege tende.

3)
Qaj, o Cike me Gjinice,
Se Dreri juaj ka ike,
Qe i shtiu dushmanit frike,
Dhe nuk na qasej e lige...
Qeparo, buze shkembi,
Pataksem, si s'lot nga vendi,
Humbi Sokrat Leka, Dreri,
Kapedan i Bregut t'Detit
Pall' e namuz i miletit,
Sokellime e Kurveleshit,
Nur i gjithe Vilajetit...

----------


## eris1979

Albo! Une te akuzoj publikisht! Ti mban qendrime antikombetare!

----------


## Borix

Albo, meqenese historine e njeh shtrember, ose perpiqesh te na e paraqesesh te shtremberuar, atehere te keshilloj te merresh vetem dhe vetem me Programim. Ne fusha te tjera, mundohu te shfaqesh amatorizem, jo profesionalizem. Tani, hidhi nje sy ketij artikulli ne gazeten Shqip:

Greqia deri në Vlorë? Shteti pranon skandalin

Ministria e Arsimit hesht për gabimin në librin "Historia 6". Drejtori i Muzeut, Meta: Turp që nuk është korrigjuar nga Bordi i Miratimit të Teksteve

Skandali me njërin prej teksteve shkollore të historisë së klasës IV ku kufijtë e shtetit të lashtë grek shtrihen deri në Vlorë ka lënë në heshtje drejtuesit e Ministrisë së Arsimit. Ndërkohë që pjesëtarët e grupit të punës që kanë marrë në pjesë në Bordin e Miratimit të Teksteve (BOMIT) kanë pranuar gabimin e bërë. Ndërkohë që një tjetër fakt ka dalë në dritë pas polemikave që ka hapur kjo çështje. Vlerësuesit e përzgjedhur nga ana e Ministrisë së Arsimit për tekstet shkollore që hidhen në treg nga shtëpi të ndryshme botimi kanë mundësi që të verifikojnë vetëm 30 për qind të tyre. Beqir Meta, historian dhe njëkohësisht anëtar i Bordit të Miratimit të Teksteve pohon se ata kanë mundësi që të ngrenë vlerësime vetëm mbi bocetet, që shtëpitë botuese konkurruese sjellin pranë institucionit qendror të arsimit. Ndërkohë që në këto bocete tekstet shkollore nuk janë të plota, por përmbajtja e tyre është e limituar vetëm në 30 për qind të volumit në total.

Këtë vit, Ministria e Arsimit konsideroi si një arritje të sajën reformën e altertekstit ose thënë ndryshe botimin e disa teksteve alternative shkollore, ku çdo institucion shkollor ka të drejtë të bëjë një përzgjedhje për nxënësit që arsimon.

Kështu, përfaqësuesit zyrtarë të Ministrisë së Arsimit vetëm pak kohë më parë bënë të ditur se Bordi i Miratimit të Teksteve (BOMIT) përfundoi miratimin e ofertave të paraqitura, nga shtëpitë botuese. Vlerësimi i këtyre teksteve shkollore mësohet se u krye në bazë të disa linjave kryesore e pikërisht kurrikulës zyrtare, cilësive teknike, çmimit, anës gjuhësore dhe shkencore. Ky proces vlerësimi për tekstet shkollore të ofruara nga shtëpi të ndryshme botimi u realizua nga 250 mësues, profesorë dhe gjuhëtarë. Një gjë e tillë bëri që për vitin shkollor 2007-2008 do të jenë prezent në tregun shkollor 155 tekste alternative nga 23 tekste, që u miratuan vitin e kaluar, që ishte edhe viti i parë i Altertekstit. Kanë qenë plot 28 shtëpi botuese ato që paraqitën 234 tekste dhe prej tyre u miratuan 130 tekste në total. Por duket se këtij volumi të madh botimesh nuk i kanë shpëtuar gabimet. Sipas historianit Beqir Meta, është turp që Bordit të Miratimit të Teksteve t‘i ketë kaluar një gabim i tillë. Por, kjo ka ndodhur dhe pikërisht me "gabimin" e një harte që tregon se ku na kanë ndarë dhe bashkuar kufijtë me fqinjët tanë, të cilët sipas historianëve korrektë në këtë periudhë të lashtësisë për hir të së vërtetës nuk kanë pasur formën e një shteti, por të disa qytet-shteteve me tipare dhe karakteristika të ngjashme e të përafërta me njëri-tjetrin.

*E ndërsa tashmë ky "gabim" historik i shkruar nga persona që mbajnë edhe titullin profesorë të historisë ka marrë përmasa publike Ministria e Arsimit duket se ka gjetur një zgjidhje të mesme. Burime pranë këtij institucioni pohojnë se e vetmja zgjidhje që mund t‘i jepet këtij problemi është porosia për të gjitha shkollat 9-vjeçare në vend që ta pezullojnë këtë libër nga përzgjedhja për nxënësit e tyre. Duke lënë kështu të humbur shtëpinë botuese "Ideart" dhe bashkautorët e tekstit, profesorët Agron Nishku dhe Adrian Papajani.*

----------

